# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  giúp em chọn nguồn với thanks

## kidhero321

cooler master elite 400W 31$
acbel 430W I 32$
con nào công xuất thật cao và quạt chạy êm hơn
mong các pác giúp đỡ

----------


## susason

cả 2 con bạn nêu ở trên đều tốt cả,nhưng theo mình thì acbel tốt hơn.Nhưng nói chung,hiện nay kể cả nguồn có thương hiệu mấy thì đồ lởm vẫn chiếm 80%.hic.
Trước khi mua nguồn bạn nên tính toán thử xem PC của bạn tổng công suất bao nhiêu rồi hãy đưa ra lựa chọn nên dùng nguồn công suất cao hay thấp.Chấp nhận tốn kém một tý mua ở nơi có đảm bảo,đừng mua hàng trôi nổi .

----------


## thanhdung0906

cảm ơn pác đã giúp em.
máy em có cấu hình như sau ko bít dùng 1 trong 2 bộ nguồn trên có chạy nổi ko.
main: G31
cpu: E4600 2.4G
ram: 2x1gb
vga: msi 4670
2hdd + 1DVDRW + 2Fan

----------


## abusayyart

Tốt nhất bạn nên chọn mua nguồn công suất cao một chút để sau nay muốn nâng cấp ko cần thay nguôn nữa bạn ah thường bây giờ mọi người dùng nguôn 500w còn nếu chạy card màn hình nữa nên dùng nguồn 700w thì tốt hơn

----------

